# Urgent.. two small dogs ( 1 malt mix) in a kill shelter



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This was posted on another site.. these two babies need some help! adoptin fee is only $55...
anyone able to at least take them until they can find permanent homes or know rescue organization in that area?
here's some info on the stats of this animal service: 
http://www.orangecountyfl.net/cms/DEPT/CEs...mal/default.htm
Animals Impounded - 20,037 
Adoptions - 3,946 
Reclaimed by Owners - 1,360 
Euthanasias - 11,803 
Deceased Animals - 553 
Spay/Neuter Surgeries - 7,827 
Citations - 1,767 

here are photos...


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

I wish could help but I dont know anyone in that area, Thats for posting there precious dogs. Praying someone here can help.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is so depressing . I HATE this time of year at dog shelters . I think the first dog may be a maltese x shih tzu like my Princess Charlotte , it has the same grey ears . Sarah


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

How sad. I wish I lived closer. They look like they would be real cuties once they were cleaned up a little.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> That is so depressing . I HATE this time of year at dog shelters . I think the first dog may be a maltese x shih tzu like my Princess Charlotte , it has the same grey ears . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is the mix too....I bet once groomed this little on would be very pretty! I'm trying to get some more info on them. this organizatin id not like the SPCA.. they tend to respond to calls ( strays, nusiences etc.)


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh I hope someone nice gets them.
I have higher hopes for the small dogs like this.








At our spca the house type usually get homes first. 
Thanks for posting them although I'm sorry I can't do more..


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

I can't stop looking at them: 
- the Malt-mix looks to be in a terrible state
- the terrier-mix - those eyes - so trusting. 

It makes you feel so utterly useless when you can't do a thing to help. Rotten start to the weekend - I do so hope they are saved.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That little Yorkie looks like he may be a purebred. Any Yorkie owners know about breed rescue for that area? Most rescue groups will pull an animal out of a kill shelter.

The first one does look like she could be pretty like Charlotte if she were cleaned up.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

These dogs have great potential. I wish someone could pull them and get them to me. I love to see the transformation in these guys.

I just looked at all the dogs at this shelter. There were so many purebreeds.......gsd, cocker, shih tzu, dachshund, pit bull, doberman, jack russell.........just to name a few.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

I reported these dogs to Yorkies friends a rescue in Fl. Hopefully they will take both.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

How awful to see dogs come to this. I emailed the information to everyone I know and asked them to pass it along too. Hopefully, someone can at least go and evaluate the two dogs health and temperament and if possible move them out of there.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

These little guys in need always break my heart because they're always on the other side of the U.S. and there's nothing I can do.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> there's nothing I can do.[/B]


That's how I always feel too, but, there really is something we can all do. Get all the information, copy the photo's, and, send an email to people you know saying "please pass it on."

I always say, when I do this, that I don't know anything about the dogs and their temperament or health, but, perhaps by getting the word out and forwarding the information on and on, someone will be near enough to at least go and evaluate them.

It can't hurt, right? Well, some friends think I'm a pest but to them I say


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Do American rescues allow you to fly the dogs to other states ? It is common practice in Australia - especially since so many adoptive parents live in other states . Both my boys are from Sydney - you will see I did not allow distance to stop me . Sarah


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Most of the national breed rescues like Northcentral Maltese have a wonderful transport network set up to get dogs to foster homes and do allow them to be adopted out of state if the new owner flys to pick them up.

Most shelters and smaller rescues, though, require that an animal be adopted locally.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The little malt mix doesn't seem to be listed any longer. As I got more info.. it seems these pooches are "shown" but may be still in the holding period... and not yet for adoption. The 'Showing' on website is for owners to quickly check to see if their pooches have been picked up by the animal services and 'residing" there. I think it may very well be the little Malt mix was in the holding time... and God willing got re-united with the owner. 
They don't seem to differentiate between the "holdings" and the adoptees.... but for stating the time since they came in. 
I was panicked because I know how quickly that #$%&**# shelter where Naddie was has policy to PTS in 24 hours!! the pooches surrendered..they don't even bother trying to put up for adoption any of the "surrenders"!! The strays have 5 days to be claimed. So at least this place does try.


----------

